# Factory tire belt separation



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Sure that's not 129,000 miles? Looks like that tire's been through Baja 1000. 

Never been a fan of Goodyear, wise to move on for sure.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

go to Walmart or Sam's club. Best prices locally for tires.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow. Never had 1 issue with Goodyear's. 

Good thing something didn't happen down the road.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

boraz do you use any undercoating products? What do you use to wash the car? Do you use Tire Dressing? What PSI do you run the tires at?
Thank You.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MXM4's are actually a Cruze OEM tire on the 18" versions. Kinda noisy, but an otherwise pretty good tire.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> boraz do you use any undercoating products? What do you use to wash the car? Do you use Tire Dressing? What PSI do you run the tires at?
> Thank You.


no undercoat

onr to wash the car, but dont wash it often...i live 15km up a logging road, its dirty by the time i get to town, or dirty by the time i get home.

have em at 42 right now, have tried from there to 50psi to see if mileage/handing changes, its barely noticeable


----------

